# France what weeks are best to avoid



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

how busy is France in July

John


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Reasonably, but it should not stop anyone visiting.

Its a little difficult to answer your question as you have not stated what your intentions are, so advice can be way off.

If you can, please give us a synopsis of your visit.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

August is the busy month in France when Paris shuts down and they all go to the beaches. 

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Cookies

How long is a bit of string? :roll:

It all depends on where you go, but it's not too bad anywhere *early *in July except the obvious tourist magnets, which are mostly south and on or near the coast.

I think the best plan is to ask Mr Google to show you the French school holiday dates . . . _which are not uniform across the country_!

Since they vary a bit according to the region, that may help you decide - but obviously it's best to avoid school holidays wherever you are.

With a bit of care to avoid a few well-known popular places you shouldn't have any problems at all . . . France is 5 times less crowded than the UK! :wink:

Dave


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Here is a web site that may help you.

http://about-france.com/travel.htm


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Bob45 said:


> August is the busy month in France when Paris shuts down and they all go to the beaches.
> 
> Bob


August is a wonderful time to visit Paris, because it's empty.

SD


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

SpeedyDux said:


> Bob45 said:
> 
> 
> > August is the busy month in France when Paris shuts down and they all go to the beaches.
> ...


There are benefits to any situation !!!!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

stecco & Zebedee

1st 2 weeks travelling down west side of France using aires, sticking to coast where possible then booking site lower down western side for 1 week


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


Last three weeks in july first three weeks in august others you would not have to book.



norm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The-Cookies said:


> stecco & Zebedee
> 1st 2 weeks travelling down west side of France using aires, sticking to coast where possible then booking site lower down western side for 1 week


Why book? :?

You might not like it when you get there, or spot a much better site just down the road.

Make use of the biggest advantage of a motorhome - flexibility! :wink:

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

The only thing I would book is my Ferry or the Tunnel across to France.

The rest, just go with the flow.

Just ensure you have a good quality Map, and either a couple of Books, for Aires, and Campsites.

If your using a Sat Nav, and you can load it with POI's then great, I would have on mine (I do and have more), as a minimum.

POI - Aires France
POI - Archies Campsites
POI - Municipal Campsites
POI - Carrefour Supermarkets


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

As Steco said . . . or use Autoroute Pushpins on the Netbook.

Here comes my usual image to illustrate how useful it is!  :lol:

Dave

.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks all , have already got the books and auto route and sat nav loaded, i will do as said and play it by ear when we get there


john


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

6-8th of July is the Le Mans Classic, so will be reasonably bunged up with foreigners 

But hopefully I'm going there for a wonderful petrolhead weekend, not avoiding it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 6-8th of July is the Le Mans Classic, so will be reasonably bunged up with foreigners


Only if you want to stay near the circuit Grizzly.

We went past a couple of years ago and heard the practice sessions - but there was no traffic holdup at all.

I imagine all the aires and campsites within a few miles radius would have been full though!

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The school holidays for France all start on the same day this year, at the close of school on Thursday 5th July, most French families will start their annual holiday that weekend.

July 14th (Bastille Day) is THE National holiday and everyone is busy doing things on that day - there are numerous big events at the coast and firewor displays that evening in virtually every area (all free),

campsites will be VERY busy at that time and you may have to have pre-booked at the busy areas - coast, Med area or within 50k of the coast and popular inland areas with high tourist attraction - Poitiers, Puy Le Fou, Disney, Fontainebleau etc.....

Paris will be quiet as most residents migrate with everything including the fridges and cookers to the campsites (French MH do not have the same facilities that UK do), they tend to set up at the campsite for 4 - 5 weeks or longer.......

hope that gives you some clues - everything quietns down again after 16th August - most return to work then (except schools which is 3rd September)

Dave


----------



## Iliveinfrance (May 30, 2010)

Having lived in France for 6 years, mid July to mid August is the worse time to travel. As this year, 2012, July 14th falls on the weekend, it will be the first "black Saturday" for traveling. Schools finish the week before so the build up starts here. Most years I took some of my holiday at home in Toulouse during this time as it was so quiet. We have been stuck on the Cannes to Nice road for 5 hours after ignoring our own advice, but on the other hand have enjoying free parking in a very quiet Paris on the last week of July / first week of August. This year may be different again due to the Olympics being so close. We noticed a huge difference in 1998 when the world cup was there. 
My own gamble is hoping that the french will leave holidays until around the 21st to catch their teams going to the Olympics as I will be returning from Italy around then.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

*France in July*

As I am a teacher we are stuck with school holidays - usually last week in July and first 2 in August. We have never had a problem getting onto a site as long as we did not leave it too late in the day, except when we 'happened' to be in Annecy and tried to find a pitch the weekend of the lake festival which was the first weekend in August last year. We eventually found somewhere 30 miles away! Traffic around major cities can be bad at weekends we have found.


----------

